

From Software to Energy Efficiency  - aarong
http://www.energysavvy.com/blog/2010/05/25/from-software-to-energy-efficiency/

======
scottcase1998
I made the jump from online advertising to clean tech. It was not easy to re-
start my professional network and learn all the new domain knowledge, but it
paid off in being able to work in an industry that I really care about.

~~~
dlnovell
I'm 6 weeks into the exact same jump and I couldn't possibly be happier that I
took it. My impressions thus far is that the industry is growing unimaginably
quickly. I'm thrilled to get to be a part of it!

~~~
jeer
Could you go into detail about what you're doing now and what you were doing
before?

I'm a GIS (geographic information systems) developer working for the state
government and I'm pretty miserable in my day job. I've been thinking about
what I could do in the green tech sector.

------
amykring
It's great to work at the intersection of technology and energy efficiency.
You get the short-term warm fuzzies one gets when working for a non-profit
org. but with the possibility of a significantly better upside long term. All
kinds of wins in the clean tech space.

------
stefanweitz
If we apply the same level of innovation around cleantech as we have around
optimizing the flow of information about Kendra's post-baby weight, we could
turn the world around. Persevere, people.

------
moishe2
I feel exactly the same way. Online advertising is cool in that its fast
moving and intellectually challenging. Which is not to sneeze at compare to
other options. And yet. And yet. It would be awesome to wake up every morning
and have both head and heart aligned and be so energized about what you're
doing.

------
hillel
As I learn more about running a startup, I can see what a great plan the
EnergySavvy guys have in terms of generating leads for greentech contractors
using their excellent software tools. I think it's something other
entrepreneurs in any category can learn from.

------
garbazo
This post does a great job of highlighting how clean tech is more than just a
new industry buzzword. There are real, interesting problems that software
developers can help to solve in this space. Hopefully, more people will make
the jump.

------
daveschappell
love the post, and the variety of ways for folks to get involved -- seems like
they're primarily tech/dev-related opportunities (per the title), but i'm
wondering where product folks can/will have the biggest impact...

------
Greff1927
You guys are in a great position to take advantage of the opportunity when
energy costs take off (again!) and everyone starts looking for solutions and
costs savings. Should add plenty of demand for your solution...

------
msteudel
Great new area for developers to enter. Especially if you want to believe and
care about the work you doing.

------
gdudeman
Hot list of resources for energy hackers.

